# mac = denrée à utilisation limitée ?



## nemo2 (20 Mai 2008)

Un peu provoc le titre, mais j'ai les nerfs   ( cf mon post ventilos fou sur bi-g5)   
+ les 122 pages lues sur macbidouilles avec 41% de problèmes sur 900 utilisateurs :rateau:  

les macs sont semble t il, comme une machine à laver début de gamme, prévu pour un certains nombres d'heure d'utilisation, et après "game over", non ?

PS : si je calcule simplement, depuis mon premier apple II e, puis IIGS, mac2, performa, quadra 650,900 powermac, 8100av , ...etc , g3, g4, g5, bi g5  etc ... c'est mon 16eme macintosh d'affilé et la grande majorité a été changé car ils ont rendu l'ame  :mouais: 

alors, mac=lada ou mercedes?  en 18 ans toujours la même Porsche, bon pied bon oeil à 235000 bornes, mais 10 ou 11 macs de suite   c'est pas tout à fait le même haut de gamme


----------



## nemo2 (20 Mai 2008)

Précision utile, tous mes macs n'ont servi qu'a colorier des pages bd A4 en couleurs, et une par une, au fur et à mesure
donc pas à faire les 12 travaux d'hercules, ou un travail de oufqui aurait pu expliquer ces morts subites par usure normale


----------



## shenrone (20 Mai 2008)

Et quel à été leur durée de vie moyenne?


----------



## Lila (20 Mai 2008)

...je pourrai te parler de mon G4 350 de 1999 qui a servi en pro photo pendant de longues années et qui coule une retraite paisible et efficace à la maison en ordi familial....
..ou de l'I-Mac G3 500 indigo de 2001 qui lui aussi était en "prod" et qui maintenant fait la joie de mon geek de fils...
..ou encore de mon G4 Bi pro 867 de 2002 qui depuis 2004 tourne 9 h pr jour 5 jours par semaine....
..et pas de soucis....
...faudrait établir un vrai ratio nombe de machine/probème pour le comparer à d'autres et se dire que ce n'est pas la cata dont tu parles, non ?


----------



## FataMorgana (20 Mai 2008)

nemo2 a dit:


> Précision utile, tous mes macs n'ont servi qu'a colorier des pages bd A4 en couleurs, et une par une, au fur et à mesure
> donc pas à faire les 12 travaux d'hercules, ou un travail de oufqui aurait pu expliquer ces morts subites par usure normale



Bah c'est peut-être pour ça... Se sentant sous-exploités il se sont tous suicidés??? 
A+

Ps: plus sérieusement tu ne serais pas dans un endroit avec de vilaines hausses de courant ou ce genre de choses?


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2008)

ou poussière excessive ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2008)

Je suis en ce moment connecté sur le réseau du boulot à mon vieux centris 650 qui tourne 24h/24 (intensivement seulement une ou deux nuits par semaine). Il a passé 15 ans. Je pense qu'on peut considérer qu'il est amorti  (le disque dur n'est pas d'origine quand même ).

Sinon, tous mes macs persos (512E, SE30, PM7600, ibook G3, macbook, imac intel, fonctionnent mais j'ai eu un pb de carte mère sur un bipro G5 (il y a eu effectivement des séries à problèmes) sous applecare. Il tourne depuis sans problème. J'ai utilisé en  général mes bécanes fixes 7 ans et le seul portable remplacé 4 ou 5 ans jusqu'ici. On descendra peut-être un peu à l'avenir mais on n'en est pas à changer chaque année.

Sur les machines de boulot, j'ai vu une carte mère de SE30 grillée et un LC630 (sur une vingtaine de machines au moins et après quelques années de bons et loyaux services). Et il y a belle lurette  des alims ou des THT de macplus qui grillaient (pour dire que tout n'était pas blanc avant et noir maintenant).

En résumé les ordinateurs d'Apple, comme les autres, peuvent tomber en panne. Statisitquement, je n'ai pas l'impression que ça arrive si souvent que ça. Le seul point désagréable, c'est qu'une carte mère grillée chez Apple, ça coûte effectivement plus cher que sur un PC. Personne ne peut dire qu'une carte électronique ne va pas griller dans l'heure qui vient mais statistiquement, c'est quand même pas si fréquent.

Tu ne dois pas avoir de chance.


----------



## nemo2 (20 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...je pourrai te parler de mon G4 350 de 1999 qui a servi en pro photo pendant de longues années et qui coule une retraite paisible et efficace à la maison en ordi familial....
> ..ou de l'I-Mac G3 500 indigo de 2001 qui lui aussi était en "prod" et qui maintenant fait la joie de mon geek de fils...
> ..ou encore de mon G4 Bi pro 867 de 2002 qui depuis 2004 tourne 9 h pr jour 5 jours par semaine....
> ..et pas de soucis....
> ...faudrait établir un vrai ratio nombe de machine/probème pour le comparer à d'autres et se dire que ce n'est pas la cata dont tu parles, non ?




J'ai aussi au grenier des atari ST, amiga et autres 486 et pentium 2 qui marchent encore  
mais pas de mac !

sinon, Ni poussière, ni hausse de tension - onduleur!
Simplement un constat amer de ce matin, retour sur le passé  alors que mon Xième mac rend l'ame à son tour  :mouais:


----------



## nemo2 (20 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu ne dois pas avoir de chance.



Ok avec toi, pélérinage à lourdes, vaudou, dons aux dieux, exorcismes et autres amulettes, j'y pense


----------



## ntx (20 Mai 2008)

nemo2 a dit:


> sinon, Ni poussière, ni hausse de tension - onduleur!


Ni cigarette ... ?


----------



## nemo2 (21 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Ni cigarette ... ?



ah si, et cigares même


----------



## ntx (21 Mai 2008)

nemo2 a dit:


> ah si, et cigares même


Et bien sâche que la fumée est un ennemi mortel des cartes électroniques, tu as peut être désigné le "tueur" de tes Mac


----------



## daffyb (21 Mai 2008)

+1 on a trouvé le coupable. Le goudron et la nicotine se déposent sur les circuits imprimés pouvant provoquer des courts-circuits et des mauvaises connexion.


----------



## kitetrip (21 Mai 2008)

nemo2 a dit:


> Un peu provoc le titre, mais j'ai les nerfs   ( cf mon post ventilos fou sur bi-g5)
> + les 122 pages lues sur macbidouilles avec 41% de problèmes sur 900 utilisateurs :rateau:
> 
> les macs sont semble t il, comme une machine à laver début de gamme, prévu pour un certains nombres d'heure d'utilisation, et après "game over", non ?
> ...



Ah bah t'es mal tombé tout simplement... Un unique Mac depuis bientôt 6 ans et aucun soucis...

Par contre les voitures : Opel, Seat, Mini...


----------



## nemo2 (21 Mai 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> +1 on a trouvé le coupable. Le goudron et la nicotine se déposent sur les circuits imprimés pouvant provoquer des courts-circuits et des mauvaises connexion.



Si ça pouvait être aussi simple, j'arrete de fumer de suite   par contre, le mac est à gauche du bureau, le pc à droite, séparé par
1,50m, l'un est mort, l'autre pas  
Plus sérieusement, achats du last IMAc 24 en catastrophe pour remplacer le moribond, mais
AppleCare powa, ainsi, s'il claspe avant 3 ans, comme les autres


----------



## FataMorgana (21 Mai 2008)

Il y a les cimetières pour éléphant... Maintenant on sait où les Macs se cachent pour mourir....
A+


----------



## jolicrasseux (21 Mai 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Ni cigarette ... ?



Le poison de l'infantilisme américain a débarqué...


----------



## jolicrasseux (21 Mai 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> +1 on a trouvé le coupable. Le goudron et la nicotine se déposent sur les circuits imprimés pouvant provoquer des courts-circuits et des mauvaises connexion.


La bêtise humaine fait des court-circuits beaucoup plus dangereux que le goudron ou la nicotine. 
Mac atteint du cancer du poumon... pourquoi pas après toutes les couleuvres avalées jusqu'à maintenant.


----------



## Joelaloose (26 Mai 2008)

Je peux donner mon expérience : 
- Un Imac G5 qui va bientôt entrer dans sa 4ème année (avant d'en avoir passé 3 en production dans une usine au milieu des vapeur huileuses... je vous raconte pas ce que j'ai trouvé dedans en le nettoyant ) et qui tourne toujours quasiment H24 chez moi


----------



## Luc G (26 Mai 2008)

Je ne pense pas que la nicotine perturbe vraiment les mac 
Ceci dit, la fumée à côté des ordinateurs entraîne facilement le dépôt de cendres (qui volètent un peu partout). Si le dépôt de ces cendres (pas les mégots évidemment !) se fait dans la machine (ce qui est favorisé par l'aspiration des ventilateurs), suivant le lieu du dépôt, ça peut entraîner des problèmes locaux de surchauffe sur certains composants.

Aucune idée si ça peut expliquer les problèmes rencontrés ici (j'en doute un peu à vrai dire) mais j'ai le souvenir très fort du spectacle grandiose en ouvrant des Apple II dans une salle-fumoir : c'était de vrais cendriers ! on ne voyait quasiment plus la carte-mère sous le dépôt gris et pourtant personne ne secouait les cendres dessus


----------



## nemo2 (26 Mai 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que la nicotine perturbe vraiment les mac



Non comme dit plus haut, mes PC sont pas touchés   ou alors c'est génétique et propre aux macs   

Par contre, bon coté des choses, satisfait des IMacs 24 qui ont remplacés chez moi ce G5 agonisant, leur silence est tel par rapport aux déclenchements turbines incessants du G5 que j'ai retrouvé l'ouïe   

ah oui : pourquoi deux, et bien, chat échaudé etc ... donc, un de secours, méfiage powaaa


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2008)

La liste des mes Apple II et Mac en signature....

Malgré une utilisation intensive, je n'en change que tous les 5 ans en moyenne.... et je revends d'occase celui que je laisse (car il fonctionne toujours!)

Tout au plus, j'ai changé un lecteur de CD et une pile de sauvegarde de PRam sur le PowerMac 5500, une bague tenant le trackball sur le POwerbook 180c, un superdrive sur iMac G4 et une carte-fille sur le Powerbook G3 (c'est de loin la plus grosse réparation que j'aie subie et la seule qui ait nécessité de passer par un réparateur aggréé... le reste j'ai fait seul)


----------

